# Akhal Teke reputable breeders in USA or California



## Singh559 (Feb 29, 2012)

Does anyone know the price range for a good purebred Akhal Teke and if there are any breeders in California that they know of? 

Thanks.


----------



## Singh559 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bump !:twisted:


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I've seen one lady up here in alberta, her prices were very high and the conformation on the horses was horrible. :?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They're not a breed that's caught on in North America, so I think you may be out of luck.


----------



## Singh559 (Feb 29, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> They're not a breed that's caught on in North America, so I think you may be out of luck.


You are right, but there still are owners in North America, even if not many. 



BlueSpark said:


> I've seen one lady up here in alberta, her prices were very high and the conformation on the horses was horrible. :?


Hm, yeah that would seem like a problem considering there's a limited amount of Akhal Tekes in North America (the problem of people trying to over price bad conformation horses would increase)

Here's a video of some breeders in Texas. They seem legitimate and have good AKhal Tekes. The price seems a little high, though I wouldn't consider it TOO much if the horse is great. Was hoping there'd be other reputable breeders closer to California. For now, what do you think about these breeders? :


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

We have two breeders her in WA state that I know of
One of them is really pricey, becuase of training and also she gets nice tall ones
Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke - Home
Sweet Water in in Friday Harbor Wa

Another place I will try and find she alot cheaper she had a couple for 2500 but they where all smaller/pony size. with no training.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is the other one I talked about you can get a colt from them for 5000.00 right now
Horses We Have Bred- Cascade Gold Akhal-Tekes, Snohomish, WA


----------



## Singh559 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thyme said:


> We have two breeders her in WA state that I know of
> One of them is really pricey, becuase of training and also she gets nice tall ones
> Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke - Home
> Sweet Water in in Friday Harbor Wa
> ...


Nice, they have some nice horses (akhalteke.cc). Do you know their price range for their stallions, colts or geldings?

Thanks for sharing! 

edit- How is Ejie? (just looked at your horse tab and realized you were the one who posted that topic about getting a new Arabian horse) She's beautiful.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Singh559 said:


> Nice, they have some nice horses (akhalteke.cc). Do you know their price range for their stallions, colts or geldings?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Sweet Water gets pricey they dont show the prices on their site, but they also list their horses on Dreamhorse.com etc. where they usually show the prices.
They want 35,000.00 for this one
View Ad - DreamHorse.com - Dream Horse Classifieds

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_list.php?form_owner_list=Y&srch_owner_id=187340


----------



## Singh559 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thyme said:


> Sweet Water gets pricey they dont show the prices on their site, but they also list their horses on Dreamhorse.com etc. where they usually show the prices.
> They want 35,000.00 for this one
> View Ad - DreamHorse.com - Dream Horse Classifieds
> 
> Search Results List - DreamHorse.com - Dream Horse Classifieds


I see, that's quite the price. Yeah, you're right it's really pricey even though this breed is more expensive, it shouldn't be this much more.

Breeders - Akhal-Teke Association of America

Will try to check here as well.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Akhal tekes are one of my dream horses good luck in your search!


----------



## Singh559 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you and you too!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Same here- the horses in that video are so stunning... Well I hope you find your dream Akhal teke!


----------



## AkhalTekes (Jun 14, 2012)

*Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke*



Singh559 said:


> Does anyone know the price range for a good purebred Akhal Teke and if there are any breeders in California that they know of?
> 
> Thanks.


Greetings from Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke!

We currently have a number of purebred Akhal-Teke horses for sale with a variety of training levels and show experience... from young prospects to seasoned competitors. Depending on what you are looking for, our asking prices generally start at $5,000. We actually have five purebred horses in the $5,000 to $10,000 range... which is very reasonable for such a rare breed. We are particularly excited to work with people who will compete and help promote the breed in equestrian sports... and are always willing to consider reasonable offers to excellent homes. For more information about our horses, go to our website: Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke - Home 
We have photos, videos, and pedigree information for available horses on our sale page. Thank you!

Sincerely,

Jenny Rice
Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke
2097 West Valley RD
Friday Harbor, WA 98250
[email protected]
Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke - Home


----------



## AkhalTekes (Jun 14, 2012)

Greetings from Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke!

We currently have a number of purebred Akhal-Teke horses for sale with a variety of training levels and show experience... from young prospects to seasoned competitors. Depending on what you are looking for, our asking prices generally start at $5,000. We actually have five purebred horses in the $5,000 to $10,000 range... which is very reasonable for such a rare breed. We are particularly excited to work with people who will compete and help promote the breed in equestrian sports... and are always willing to consider reasonable offers to excellent homes. For more information about our horses, go to our website: Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke - Home 
We have photos, videos, and pedigree information for available horses on our sale page. Thank you!

Sincerely,

Jenny Rice
Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke
2097 West Valley RD
Friday Harbor, WA 98250
[email protected]
Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke - Home


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

Thyme said:


> We have two breeders her in WA state that I know of
> One of them is really pricey, becuase of training and also she gets nice tall ones
> Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke - Home
> Sweet Water in in Friday Harbor Wa
> ...


They have a nice grey gelding there atm for 15,000. If he was a stallion and I lived nearby, I'd snap him up in a heartbeat.
He's really great looking.
And good luck- they're great horses!


----------

